# receptor fm con tda7021 funcionando



## sprenc (Jul 1, 2010)

Hola pues soy nuevo en el foro y este es mi primer tema y me anime a entrar a este foro ya que pues soy un aficionado a la electronica y tengo circuitos que me he hecho pero ahora quiero compartirlos ya que aqui es una gran comunidad.

pues bueno para iniciar con esto fijense que una vez tenia ganas de oir radio e hice mi radio portable de bajo costo para esto recurri a los integrados y me arme un tda que me funciona con mi fuente de los discman y tan solo da 4.5 v a 600 milis bueno empezare y la descripcion la dare aqui mismo:

antes que nada el circuito







y la lista de partes:

R1 = 8kΩ2
R2 = 10kΩ
R3 = 390Ω
C1,C3 = 10nF
C2,C6,C9,C16 = 100nF
C4 = 33pF
C5 = 25pF trimmer (Murata tipo TZB4Z250AB10R00)
C7,C10 = 1nF5
C8 = 820pF C11 = 1nF
C12 = 68pF
C13 = 220pF
C14 = 47μF 10V 
C15 = 3nF3
L1 = 36nH (4 vueltas 0.5mm de alambre magneto, dentro de un diametro de 4mm; longitud 7mm)
L2 = opcional si quieres usarla si no no pero es muy recomendable 1μH, SMD carcaza tipo 0805 (fres > 300 MHz) para poder hacer este bpbina en caso de no conseguirla a mi me dio resultado haciendola asi 24 vueltas de alambre magneto de 1.23 mm de calibre un diametro de 8 mm y un largo de la bobina de 30 mm al aire o puedes ponerle una ferrita perooo uuuhhm yo la tengo al aire.
IC1 = TDA7021T (SMD en SO16 carcaza tipo)

informacion adicional:

El tda7021 circuito integrado recibidor de radio is para radios portables, como bien puede ser estereo, o bien puedes ser mono, donde un minimo de periferia es importante en terminos de pequeñas dimensiones y bajo costo. esto es completamente compatible para aplicaciones usando bajo voltage in systemas de micro sintonizacion. el circuito integrado un sistema de bucle cerrado con una frecuencia ntermedia de 76 khz, la selectividad es obtenida por filtros activos de rc (osea un circuito tanque pa que me entiendan). La unica funcion a ser sintonizada es la frecuencia resonante del oscilador. el ruido de las interestaciones como bien vamos el ruido rosa de estar recibiendo señales debiles  is reducido por una correlacion de sistemas de silenciamiento (mute) y esto asi mismo evitara molestia entre cada cambio de estacion para que no quedes fastidiado y de malas por el ruio rosa que se genra entre estaciones y disfrutes de una gran calidad de sonido.

 pues bien espero te sirva el circuio sirve al 100% osea armalo con toda confianza alli esta la lista de pares no ahi nada que no se consiga.


estoy trabajando el en pcb esta sencillo ya casi voy a la mitad apenas me digan ya me salio mi circuito le apuroy los posteo aqui vale???? a ver wuien es el primero que me dice ya me funciono y veran que belleza de sonido tiene byeeeeeee


----------



## joakiy (Jul 1, 2010)

He visto receptores funcionando con tda's de la serie 7000 y funcionan muy bien.
Y si dices que ese circuito ya lo has probado, es para tener en cuenta en futuros montajes.

Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## sprenc (Jul 1, 2010)

siiii de hecho igual tengo un 7000 armado y funciono perfecto


----------



## junior88 (Jul 5, 2010)

Compañero  del foro como me le va reciban un cordial saludo, estoy  realizando mi primer proyectito de radio FM  con un tda 7000 y no he podido tener resultado, ya que no conseguí el diodo varicap y de lo cual lo sustituí por dos diodos 2n4001 en paralelos para que sus capacitancias se sumaran y de igual manera las bobinas son 5 y 6 vueltas cada unas le adjunto la imagen espero me ayuden..


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sacalo de un tunner de TV. Pasate por un reparador de electrodomesticos y pidele que te venda u obsequie un tunner de TV pero de los analogos.

Saludos


----------



## junior88 (Jul 5, 2010)

OK hermano, pero porque no me funciona ósea solo se escucha interferencia, o hermano no tendrás un diagrama de un receptor de FM que te aya funcionado espero que me puedas ayudar


----------



## sprenc (Jul 7, 2010)

trata de separar las bobinas una y otra vez ( esto casi es milimetrico) no ahi problema con el varicap de los diodos peroooo.... deberias igual checar el pot  que este bien que ninguna de sus patas este sin hacer contacto con el circuito, a mi me paso eso, pero de ali en fuera nada de probelmas, mueve el pot mas lento y entre los esacios de tono quedate y hasta que sintonizes


----------



## junior88 (Jul 7, 2010)

ok hermano gracias voy chequear otra vez el pcb y las bobinas saludo..


----------



## luchosexto (Jul 7, 2010)

Muy buen post. yo encontre un tda 7000, deci que vi justo este tema para darle utilidad. muchas gracias por la informacion. ¿Serie mucho pedir fotos de trabajos ya realizados y funcionando?.Saludos


----------



## sprenc (Ago 22, 2010)

luchosexto dijo:


> Muy buen post. yo encontre un tda 7000, deci que vi justo este tema para darle utilidad. muchas gracias por la informacion. ¿Serie mucho pedir fotos de trabajos ya realizados y funcionando?.Saludos


hola perdon por tardar en responder mira aqui unposvideos de el mismo






mira qui uno armado alli ahi más es cuestio nde que l9o busques con mas detalles


----------

